# Car anxiety



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Nado shakes non stop in the car. It seems to have worsened as he's matured. He doesn't make a sound or get sick but appears terrified. I have to do a 6 day road trip and would love to bring him as there doesn't seem to be a good home available to watch him. Has anyone had any success with long trips with a dog with such high anxiety. I feel like maybe he'd get over it after a few hours but don't want to risk it as it seems like so much stress for his little body and I don't want to medicate him because it's 6 days of travel so that's a lot of drugging. I'm hoping there's an easy solution I'm just missing. My other dog loves car rides but her calm presence doesn't seem to rub off on him.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Have you tried a thundershirt? I would think the principle is the same as when they get anxious from thunder or lightening. 

Also I know it helps when my two can look out on occasion. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Neither of mine like car journeys over half an hour much, even though they have had them since small puppies. They just hate to be shut in. They scratch at the windows to get out, start panting and trembling after a while. I have no idea why they are like this. I never take them on long journeys unless they have had a long exhausting walk.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use Adaptil (DAP) spray now as I have had problems with Noodle in the car. It works for her. The cheapest I have found is from Animed......................

Adaptil (Dog Appeasing Pheromone) Spray 60ml , £14.49
Product ID: 11297 (352883) 
DAP now known as Adaptil. The Adaptil Spray contains Dog Appeasing Pheromone which is a substance produced by lactating bitches which comforts and reassures their puppies. It has been proven to have similar reassuring benefits to adult dogs when exposed to stressful situations.

It doesn't drug the dog just calms them. You just spary a couple squrits on their bed/blanket in the car 15mins before travel. And the smell has a calming effect. 

Good luck.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How much are car trips part of your regular routine? I would work to try and make them nothing to worry about by incorporating into normal so start by just getting in car, feeding treats and getting out and when totally comfortable with that do very short journeys leading to a nice park every day if you can.

It depends when the trip is and how much work you can put in beforehand to prepare for it.

My pair spend so long in the car they both just settle down straight away.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the great suggestions. Short car trips are a very normal part of his routine but as he's gotten older he hates them more and more so I've been taking him less often. I think I will have to find another option for him this trip but will start trying everyone's suggestions on short trips when we return. We will be moving in about 6 months and he will have to deal with a 7 day road trip at that point so I'll make it a priority to find something that helps by then.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its strange, Dudley sounds similar, he has always been pretty good but this year he seems to be getting more stressed in the car, he always barks until we are passed the park then he shuts up when he realises we are not going there. He is not a hassle to me. he doesn't bark or scratch on longer journeys' but he doesn't relax, he lays down occasionally but even then does not relax, he pants heavily. I'd like him to be calmer, have tried the spray but doesn't really make any difference. Have been wondering if I should strap the crate in to the back seat and try that, although I can only fit the smaller one in and there is not much room for him to move about, he does put himself in there when I'm grooming though.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A thunder shirt, the calming spray & is there someone available to feed him small tasty titbits constantly?? I hope he gets better, I know woo who suggested the spray had a bad time with noodle in the car, so it's reassuring to hear the spray works to relieve some of the stress.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually it is something I have got slack with lately with Molly and her behaviour is going backwards now we are doing a lot of driving in the dark - she likes to look out of the window and bark at people on bikes  - but this is can generalise into anything 

In the summer I did a lot of work with her asking for "down" and rewarding when she did and also rewarding when she just say down and looked calm (and hopeful) The more we did the more she offered down and she got better at looking at bikes and then just laying down instead of barking - this does not apply to bikes with lights apparently and she is getting to be a pain again - back to the training  - but I think training like this could well help with traffic anxiety as long as they are not so anxious they will not eat


----------

